# datnoid aggression



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i have a datnoid in my 180 and he's starting to get super aggressive. he killed a stupid fancy goldfish that i had, chases around my clown knife, and has been nipping at my juvenile green terror. are all indo dats this way?


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

mine have shown no aggression towards each other. i only have 3 dats in the tank


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i thought dats were semi aggressive, but im not a dat expert.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

most people say they're quite passive towards anything they can't eat, except they do show conspecific aggression


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, that's what i thought too. ive been told that dats are pretty timid and do well in community tanks. my dat has killed another fancy goldfish [not that i care] and he still chases my clown knife around from time to time. he's seemed to back off of the green terror though.

ah well, i wanted to get rid of those stupid foldfish anyway...just didn't have the heart to kill them.


----------

